# When mentioning commodities



## prs (8 September 2008)

Would somebody please tell me why when economics, share prices, commodities, resources, in fact anything to do with the stock market that uranium never gets a mention. Is it because it's still too much of a hot topic or are there other theories out there?


----------



## CanOz (8 September 2008)

prs said:


> Would somebody please tell me why when economics, share prices, commodities, resources, in fact anything to do with the stock market that uranium never gets a mention. Is it because it's still too much of a hot topic or are there other theories out there?




The general public is not even aware of the peak oil theory so how can expect them to appreciate uranium as an alternative energy source?

Cheers,


Canoz


----------



## prs (9 September 2008)

Thanks for the response. You may be right I guess. Maybe it's a good thing that uranium is not advertised too much, if it's a sleeping giant then it could be more beneficial for us punters into the future.


----------

